# Food Intolerances and Prepping



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I just went yesterday afternoon with a "natural doctor".

I'm a pretty sick individual and I knew it. After surfing around trying to get help from doctors, she pegged all my problems, and I was very tight lipped except telling her I was very tired all the time. 

She performed an Electro Dermal Scan. As she came across something she said "you _______". And she was right every time. I was amazed.

I've had things check by my regular doctor, blood works, etc, I've complained about the same symptoms over and over again, only to have meds increased and old that I need to lose weight. I'm at 170 right now. I finally about a year ago went completely off meds. (meds for pain,depression) I felt a little better but still not where I need to be...

So what's wrong? She tells me:
low thyroid (I figured that, docs tested me and always said that I was fine)
Low progesterone (guess that happens as we get a little older)
Low sugar ( don't know the exact word, but she said my "sugar" was unstable and stayed low, reason for sugar cravings)
Low serotonin (knew that)
Almost no adrenal function 
Endocrine glands working low 

Toxins: mostly lead and few others (we are going to have those living in our society)

Insecticides: researched those, flea collars I put on dogs, lawn fogs and monthly pest control items

Fungus  could be from just not changing out air filter as I should

But this is the shocker that I didn't want to hear:

Food
Cow milk
Wheat 
Gluten
White rice
Pecans

Oh well, got to get to feeling better and I'll see if this helps.

I think that I may just want a pity party. :congrat:

So I'm going to focus on avoiding those items, see if I get to feeling better.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The is a Physician / Nutritionist in the next community over that sees a lot of people who just aren't getting help from traditional medicine, supposedly with amazing results. A family friend took one of their young kids there that was having issues with stomach cramps and regularity, sure enough he made some adjustments in the kids diet and everything corrected itself. So when another of their kids was having night terrors and some behavioral issue they took him to that same Dr. Once again he changed the kids diet and once again the issues quickly improved. There is definitely some power in the food you eat and the nutrition your body receives, both for good and for bad. I don't think we will know for decades how horrible HFCS and other chemicals we put into our mouths are for us.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I used to laugh at people who went to the "Crackpot (alternative)Doctors" for medical issues, now I am one of those crazies who realize that the "Food Pyramid" and many of the foods pushed on us cause many of the health issues in people today.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I used to laugh at people who went to the "Crackpot (alternative)Doctors" for medical issues, now I am one of those crazies who realize that the "Food Pyramid" and many of the foods pushed on us cause many of the health issues in people today.


Me too! But I've greatly researched and my research involved those crazies and getting personal stories. One lady, her husband had throat cancer come up and they did surgery. Next thing I know, he's deathly ill and docs can't figure anything out, infections, etc. she took him to this doctor that I went to, he had Lupus. He dropped 80 pounds under their guidance , he works full time, bales hay on the side, he's a different man.

Another friend at church, told she had to have hysterectomy due to collapse uterus. She too went tight lipped to this doctor, she told her that all she needed was ligament strength and her uterus would be fine. Two months on ligament supplements, no symptoms and ultrasound revealed that her uterus is going back in position, friend feels lots better.

Another friend, husband having horrible problems getting his stomach and GERD 
, etc under control. Supplements and diet change, he's cured.

I don't know. I am intrigued. When you keep going to doctor after doctor, well I went to two and a chiropractor, what are ya to do???


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I've said this in other threads, but I'll repeat it again for your discretion. I recommend going on the ketogenic diet. My husband and I have been on this diet for two months now, and have lost a total of 60 lbs between the both of us. We have cut out starches, breads, pasta, and anything else high in carbohydrates and sugar. We eat meat, cheese, dark leafy green vegetables, nuts, oils and fats. (This is similar to Atkins or a primal diet. Research what works for you)

This part might be TMI, but it is a firsthand experience from myself and Mr. Salek. We both sleep better now. Mr. Salek had sleep apnea... It has gone away. His "plumbing" is back to normal. He had issues with going to the bathroom several times a day with diarrhea. I also haven't heard a peep out of him about his knees hurting in weeks. 

I have an endocrine disorder called Polycystic ovarian syndrome. I develope cysts on my ovaries because of excess amount of the male hormone androgen, and it has caused insulin resistance which has caused weight and fertility issues for me. An evil vicious cycle of suck. Keto helps regulate my insulin. This diet is recommended for ladies with PCOS. It is also recommended for folks with epilepsy.

I can say that I might have a chance of natural pregnancy now. (One day) I also suffered from a deep depression since I got into a bad car accident last year... I feel so much better now. I actually want to get up every day and be a productive member of society.

I love this lifestyle change. I'll never go back to eating the way I was before. That's our story. We tried cheating with pizza the other day... Bad idea. Never felt so miserable without actually having a cold or the flu. Lol.

I can't explain the science behind it, but I know a lot of different sources that can. Keto Reddit has a FAQ and a Keto in a nutshell page with a variety of sources listed about the diet (seriously- it's so damn thorough.). Good luck! Fill me in.

www.reddit.com/r/keto


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

AKA paleo diet

That's what I've got to do in order to feel better. 

it's hard to prep ... Beans and rice are not part of the paleo diet


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

DJgang said:


> AKA paleo diet
> 
> That's what I've got to do in order to feel better.
> 
> it's hard to prep ... Beans and rice are not part of the paleo diet


I an stocking up on seeds, and canning/dehydrating a lot of meat. And veggies. I still stock up on canned fruits and vegetables from the store because, in the event of SHTF, I won't bother so much with nutrition until things settle down. I also still have flour, rice and beans put away.

The only major difference I've seen between the keto and paleo diet is the amount of carbohydrates permitted.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

DJgang said:


> I just went yesterday afternoon with a "natural doctor".


I think the most important lesson is that a lot of us have medical conditions that will stump a general practitioner. My late first wife was a dialysis patient and she would have medical problems that couldn't be resolved locally. We ended up taking 100 mile drives to the University Hospital in Madison at least 4 times a year because of that.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

I have a wheat/gluten sensitivity too (along w/ most of my family- it can be genetic, fyi). It definitely makes prepping more difficult, and at times more expensive, but feeling better is the key! 
We stock up on flour (and pastas) made from almond, coconut, potato, and rice. Sucks about your rice sensitivity! Does that include all rice or just the high gluten white rice? Lots of meats, fruits & veggies. There are pretty good crackers made from nuts- pecans and almonds primarily. We keep lots of boxes of those on hand. Feel free to PMe if you have any questions or anything.
I am so glad you have answers! You'll feel better before you know it


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

emilnon said:


> I have a wheat/gluten sensitivity too (along w/ most of my family- it can be genetic, fyi). It definitely makes prepping more difficult, and at times more expensive, but feeling better is the key!
> We stock up on flour (and pastas) made from almond, coconut, potato, and rice. Sucks about your rice sensitivity! Does that include all rice or just the high gluten white rice? Lots of meats, fruits & veggies. There are pretty good crackers made from nuts- pecans and almonds primarily. We keep lots of boxes of those on hand. Feel free to PMe if you have any questions or anything.
> I am so glad you have answers! You'll feel better before you know it


Thanks, just white rice. She told me to try brown rice flour for making a bread.

I'm doing great so far, really. I'm taking my supplements which I think is helping on cravings and I haven't had any sugar or wheat or bad carbs. Oh I did pop the kids some popcorn earlier but with coconut oil.

I think I can figure this out. I've got a pretty good supply of items to bake bread, pasta and rice, even quiet a bit of beans, but I'm going to start focusing more on veggies as y'all mentioned and canning my own soups.

Thank you! Thank you both! Now I know who to ask about some things when I need confirmation. I got a great book called Practicial Paleo, it really describes functions of the body and whys of the diet. Of course Paleo was suggested to me because of milk as well.


----------



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

I am gluten sensitive too, and when I was first diagnosed my doctor wanted me to go dairy free too for at least six months. It is difficult for sure, especially if you can't have rice. Quinoa is another good grain that seems to store well. Also there are a lot of options now for gluten free pastas, as someone else mentioned. The ones I find most easily are made of rice, corn, and quinoa. I have even seen ones made of beans, and tried one kept refrigerated made from tofu (actually very good). It is rough. But there are options!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

As someone with Graves (low or hypothyroidism) I know from experience that even a low dose of Synthroid can make you feel loads better. Some of the effects of low thyroid is depression, gluten intolerance, some food allergies, lactose intolerance, etc.

Once I was given a dose of 75mcg I felt sooooo much better. I was able to eat the foods I thought I was allergic to. I know it is this as I have stopped my medication and all these issues came back after a few months.

My Graves is not as severe as some so I only take 125mcg right now. It went up to 175mcg when I was pregnant with Roo.

Check to see if this might be right for you.

I store lots of Gluten Free food options just in case SHTF and I run out of my medication.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I've eliminated wheat and legumes out of my diet! I am rather proud of myself! :cheers: no beer though.....I use to drink lots of beer, nor more.... I do like lentils, but it's limited....cook that stuff for everyone else.

Anyway, Ive decided, I'll store what I can, focus on meats and veggies, I do have pasta, rice and beans but know what...if SHTF, at that point I'll have to put faith in the good Lord to heal me and get me through it if I have to eat those things. We can only prep so much. 

Didn't mean to turn into a revival. :2thumb: haha!


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

DJgang said:


> I've eliminated wheat and legumes out of my diet! I am rather proud of myself! :cheers: no beer though.....I use to drink lots of beer, nor more.... I do like lentils, but it's limited....cook that stuff for everyone else.
> 
> Anyway, Ive decided, I'll store what I can, focus on meats and veggies, I do have pasta, rice and beans but know what...if SHTF, at that point I'll have to put faith in the good Lord to heal me and get me through it if I have to eat those things. We can only prep so much.
> 
> Didn't mean to turn into a revival. :2thumb: haha!


You know they make sorghum beer? Not too bad, either. Hard cider is my favorite beer substitute, though. Mmmm. Think I'll have a cider right now, s'matter of fact


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Yum, I will look into that! 

I like apple pie moonshine.


----------



## kat_ingram (Jan 14, 2013)

I am so glad I found this! I also have a gluten sensitivity. After settling into a job where I barely move for 8 hours and stare at a computer all day I was feeling horrible. I've always struggled with weight, headaches, fatigue, etc. Lots of things 20 year olds shouldn't be battling.

Tried to see a doctor and got laughed out of the office by the receptionist for asking about hormone tests. Apparently you don't have hormones when you're my age.... I kindly asked if she remembered middle school. 

And that's how I ended up visiting an alternative medicine doctor. Turns out I have stage three adrenal burnout and that can be corrected with.... yup. Diet change, supplements and, of course, exercise. Only one month into a modified Paleo diet I lost 12 pounds (without even exercising) and did not have a single headache. SUCH improvement.

I would like to think that I could just ignore my dietary needs and focus on the more "urgent" matters but honestly what you eat will have a huge impact on how you feel and what you accomplish when it matters most. I'm just glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

kat_ingram said:


> I am so glad I found this! I also have a gluten sensitivity. After settling into a job where I barely move for 8 hours and stare at a computer all day I was feeling horrible. I've always struggled with weight, headaches, fatigue, etc. Lots of things 20 year olds shouldn't be battling.
> 
> Tried to see a doctor and got laughed out of the office by the receptionist for asking about hormone tests. Apparently you don't have hormones when you're my age.... I kindly asked if she remembered middle school.
> 
> ...


If you decide to buy long term food storage of the FD variety look into Augason Farms and Thrive. They have some very tasty gluten free foods. I tried a few and found them to be better than the regular stuff by miles. The smaller cans and pouches are good for testing the products without breaking the bank.


----------



## kat_ingram (Jan 14, 2013)

Grimm said:


> If you decide to buy long term food storage of the FD variety look into Augason Farms and Thrive. They have some very tasty gluten free foods. I tried a few and found them to be better than the regular stuff by miles. The smaller cans and pouches are good for testing the products without breaking the bank.


Great! Thanks I will definitely look into it!


----------

